# Angelprüfung NRW bestanden



## majjo 666 (23. April 2008)

nun hab ich ihn auch ! Nicht mehr jedes ( fast jedes ) Wochenende nach nach Roermond zum Fischen nun sind die Gewässer in meiner Nähe drann !!
Gruß Majjo |wavey:|wavey::vik:


----------



## Brummel (23. April 2008)

*AW: Angelprüfung NRW bestanden*

Hallo majjo 666 |wavey:,

na, dann mal |schild-g zum Schein, und laß noch ein paar Fische für andere Angler in den "Gewässern in Deiner Nähe" :m

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## majjo 666 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Angelprüfung NRW bestanden*

hy Brummel was für ein zufall
du kommst aus Schwedt !!!
stamme auch von Schwedt und wohne jetzt seit 16 Jahren in NRW auf jeden Fall schöne Grüße nach Schwedt und der Uckermark !!!!!


----------

